# Considering selling at an event - need suggestions



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

We are thinking about setting up a table at an upcoming event next weekend. Our daughter is into rodeo and barrel racing and there is a big barrel racing event at our arena. Payout is good so it will pull in a lot of riders for the weekend. Since our daughter is running and we will be there anyway, we figured we might as well make some money 

We have been in busy for many years but honestly I have never done any events. I am TERRIBLE at trying to figure out what to offer. Instead of focusing on a few options I try to come up with too many choices. And as far as ordering inventory...I am usually conservative so I am not sure how much to plan on investing in shirts/completed rhinestone transfers/etc.

We will be bring our heat press so I was planning on pressing as we go. I hate the thought of prepressing or preprinting too much inventory as I don't want to end up with designs/shirts/sizes that don't sell. However I do know that with something like this it is going to be ALL about IMPULSE BUY. Therefore I think I will do better if I have plenty of stock on hand.

Any suggestions from those of your that have done onsite events? Dos? Donts? 

TIA


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Chris!

Do you have access to electricity for sure or are you planning on bringing a generator?

Brian


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

I am fairly certain we have access to electricity. I will confirm that.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

idelements said:


> I am fairly certain we have access to electricity. I will confirm that.


If you end up needing a generator:

Most heat presses are can run on household outlets which usually are on a 15 amp breaker at 120 volts. To size the generator, you take the amps x volts to get 1800 watts. You would probably need at least an 1800 watt generator or larger to run your heatpress.

Brian


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

I'll have my husband check the one we have for the horse trailer. In the past there has been a lady setup at this same arena selling heat pressed tshirts so I am pretty sure I won't have to worry about that.

I am more concerned with trying to decide what and how much to bring


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

We set up at car and motocross races. What we do is bring maybe 2 of each size and design ready to show and sell and then we work from transfers or print the transfers on site as shirts sell. Since we do event specific designs, they are of little value once the event is over and this is our way to minimize the overages.

Doug


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

jdoug5170 said:


> We set up at car and motocross races. What we do is bring maybe 2 of each size and design ready to show and sell and then we work from transfers or print the transfers on site as shirts sell. Since we do event specific designs, they are of little value once the event is over and this is our way to minimize the overages.
> 
> Doug


Do you know on average how many of the different sizes you sell at a show?


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sorry, no. We take about 2 dz of each size blank and that has always been enough. Our races are pretty much closed to just the club, not public events. Captured audience but smallish. We have small through 3XL in stock at all times. We do one event a year where there are several children so we stock up on youth shirts for that one.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks. I’m considering doing a three day event and was trying to figure out how many shirts, in what sizes would be good to have on hand.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

That is a hard one. For the rhinestones, I would get some more feminine cut shirts. It is hard to know what to do. Get black ones as the stones look best on those. Are you going to offer custom designs for the riders? For a three day show, I would think a doze of each size. Order them in something you can use for something else in case the public is not in a buying mood. Have you thought about making a display with the rhinestone designs on them that you want to offer and then put them on the shirts on demand? Felt, black heavy cutaway stabilizer, or heavy interfacing works great for this. Have five to ten of each design transfers made up. Take stones and transfer tape so you can make more as they sell.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

get 1000 business cards made. hand them out to everyone. you will be surprised by the aftersales.


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

jean518 said:


> That is a hard one. For the rhinestones, I would get some more feminine cut shirts. It is hard to know what to do. Get black ones as the stones look best on those. Are you going to offer custom designs for the riders? For a three day show, I would think a doze of each size. Order them in something you can use for something else in case the public is not in a buying mood. Have you thought about making a display with the rhinestone designs on them that you want to offer and then put them on the shirts on demand? Felt, black heavy cutaway stabilizer, or heavy interfacing works great for this. Have five to ten of each design transfers made up. Take stones and transfer tape so you can make more as they sell.


 Great and practical suggestions! I appreciate the time to post ideas! Any idea on what types of designs would go well with horse events? My dughters are new to the "horse world" and I thought about making a few designs tosee if there was any interest. Thanks!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Since it is a rodeo barrel racing event, I would gear my graphics to that area. Do some filled designs as well as single line. The word RODEO in a block font filled probably 1 1/2 inch to 2 inches high, the word Rodeo in a real pretty single line script, Rodeo Princess, Rodeo Girl, a single line horse, a filled horse head (use multiple colors so that features show such as eyes, nose features, a filled horseshoe, etc. Good luck.


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

jean518 said:


> Since it is a rodeo barrel racing event, I would gear my graphics to that area. Do some filled designs as well as single line. The word RODEO in a block font filled probably 1 1/2 inch to 2 inches high, the word Rodeo in a real pretty single line script, Rodeo Princess, Rodeo Girl, a single line horse, a filled horse head (use multiple colors so that features show such as eyes, nose features, a filled horseshoe, etc. Good luck.


  Thank you so much - those are great ideas! I'm not a "horse" person so I do not have a real clue as to the sayings, designs that would appeal to horse "aficionados" !


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

If you are doing designs with horses make sure they are western style and not English style! Horse people are real picky about the different styles. Even in the bridle there is a difference. If you are not sure, check with your daughter. 
CW


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Corel Whisperer said:


> If you are doing designs with horses make sure they are western style and not English style! Horse people are real picky about the different styles. Even in the bridle there is a difference. If you are not sure, check with your daughter.
> CW


That's for sure! As a Texan who grew up in Australia, I can remember my father having some "serious discussions" with Aussies about saddle designs! lol

By the way, I REALLY like your user name!


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks Sandy! 
I ran into the Horse drawing issue at a show I was doing. A little gril saw one of my horse desgins and wanted it, her mother informed her it was an English style bridle and not Western! The little girl turned to her mother and said "I don't care, I want it! In the bag and off they went! LOL
CW


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Ahhhh... Glad it had a happy ending for the little girl AND for you!


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Designs don't necessarily have to be "horse" themed...in fact don't make them too cute as it won't appeal to the older women.

Also, make sure your designs are specific to the event. For example, my upcoming event is a barrel race....not a rodeo. I do plan to have a few "rodeo" designs on hand as I find the younger girls also rodeo. A barrel race will bring in ALL ages. The older women typically just barrel race.

Here is a design that I am doing for my event next weekend.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Ahh the old question of what designs to make..what will sell..how many shirts to bring...id suggest talking to the event manager.see how many people usually show...mabey get some names and numbers of other vendors.they may be willing to offer info that can be helpfull.a lot of these questions will be answered just by jumpin in and doing the event itself. Use the kiss method.keep it simple stupid.build a cheap website so people can go to later and order.you will get a lot of earned information from diving in that will help you decide what to do or not do next time.its all fun...and I am sure you will do just fine! I know that a lot of people think only women wear rhinestones.which is fine if everyone thinks like that it only leaves the male market wide open.mike the situation and the rest of jersey shore wear stones.in fact one of my customers that I am mentoring is a childhood friend of the situation.he has 2 clothing lines up and running.its all in the designs.good luck with the event.please let us know how it goes we are all waiting!


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

The event is next weekend?


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

The event is this weekend. However, I have decided to not participate this time. My brother was diagnosed with stage IV pancreatic cancer back in July. He is not doing well at all and it is just a matter of time. He was released from the hospital about 10 days ago and given days...weeks..maybe a month. I didn't want to commit to doing this event and stocking up on inventory and such and then have to cancel.

My daughter has a rodeo the first week of March that I will probably do. There are barrel races every month at this arena and they are having another big event in May that I will do.


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

Chris:
Sorry to hear about your brother. Thanks for sharing on the forum. May your family get closer and be at peace during these trying times. God bless you.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Chris,, 

Sorry to hear about your Brother,,, I too would take the time, and spend with the ones you love... 

My prayers are with you and your family


Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Chris,
I'm so sorry to hear about your brother. I lost a close family member to pancreatic cancer and it happened so quickly. My heart goes out to your entire family.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Chris,
I too am so sorry to hear about your brother. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. May God always bless you and your family!!


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for their thoughts and prayers. 

My brother passed away peacefully at his home on Friday. I am thankful his suffering is over.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Chris,
I'm so sorry that you lost your brother, but am also grateful that his suffering is over.

Blessings to your family in this difficult time.


----------

